

Russian space designer Boris Chertok dies at 99 - ukdm
http://news.yahoo.com/russian-space-designer-boris-chertok-dies-99-085641590.html

======
ugh
I have heard that Russia has serious engineering problems with their space
program because they neglected it after the end of communism for more than one
decade. They now have a lot of really old engineers who are going into
retirement and a lot of really young engineers who don’t have all the
experience they need. Some go even so far and attribute problems Russia had in
recent years and failed missions (like Fobos-Grunt which was really supposed
to put Russia back on the map) to that.

~~~
dmishe
Yes, everything has been broken since USSR dissolved, unfortunately

------
shasta
Clarification: he was a rocket designer, not an interior decorator.

~~~
sukuriant
I, for one, have always thought rockets would look better with deep blue
curtains on their windows, and the television behind the cockpit against a
lime green wall.

